# موقع رائع تجد فيه كل ما تبحث عنه عن متفجرات المناجم والمحاجر Blasting



## هانى شرف الدين (26 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="6 70"]

موقع رائع تجد فيه كل ما تبحث عنه عن متفجرات المناجم والمحاجر Blasting


http://www.mininglife.com/Miner/blasting/index.htm[/FRAME]


----------



## ibrahem_rt (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكراَ جداَ
لكن لو فية اى كتب تانى


----------



## نهيان (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا الف شكر


----------



## عفيف الطاهري (1 سبتمبر 2007)

هلااخي نهيان شكرا على هذه المواقع الرائعه


----------



## حمدى حسن (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخ هانى
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نهيان (18 سبتمبر 2007)

العفو أخي عفيف الطاهــــــــــــري

انا دوما في خدمتكم


----------



## abouzar (2 يونيو 2011)

جامد يا أصلي


----------

